# Foxpro Archery 2009 shoots



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Foxpro Booths*

Dead Center Archery Stabs and Stage One Strings Made by Wes VanHorn from Fury X Archery will have Booths set up during our shoots for the 2009 indoor 3D Season. Stop in and see them. Should be an exciting season for Foxpro Archery.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Foxpro Archery schedule*

If anybody is interested in a copy of our 2009 schedule, send me your email address and i'll get 1 right out to you. And I can also put you on our emailing list.

Thnks Jim
Foxpro Archery


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*ASA Indoor shoots.*

Does anyone know if ASA would be interested in having an indoor ASA qualifier 3D shoot or an indoor state championship shoot in PA in 2010. Our club is big enough but I don't know if ASA does those kind of shoots.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of the shooters that came on Friday. Hopefully you guys enjoy yourself shooting at Foxpro Archery. We at foxpro are open to suggestions. Thanks again.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

2009 IBO World Qualifier Feb 21st and 22nd

I will be their with the new 82nd.. Looking forward to meeting you guys also Todd from DCA..Will Todd be selling his stabs their I want another stab so maybe I can save on shipping and pick it up their .. Does foxpro have a web site or can you give a addresss so I can put it in the GPS.. Thanks Joe


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

We're in the process of doing a webpage, foxproarchery.com, The address used for a GPS is, 2233 US highway 522 North, Lewistown PA 17044. Hope to see ya there. Thanks


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

hey if anyone is interested in seeing the stabs from Dead Center Archey. Tod will be at Foxpro Archery Fridays from 6 to 10pm. and the weekends we have our IBO shoots and money shoots. Foxpro Archery is located at 2233 US 522 North Lewistown Pa 17044. Or you can find us at www.foxproarchery.com

Thanks Jim


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sunday shoots*

Foxpro Archery, located at 2233 US highway 522 north lewistown pa 17044, will be open on Sundays from 12 to 5pm. c-ya there.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

:wink::beer::thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Come see us at www.foxproarchery.com


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Nice looking place*

I look forward to making it out. I heard alot about your place. Hope to make it Sunday. Kurt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

NC100Kurt said:


> I look forward to making it out. I heard alot about your place. Hope to make it Sunday. Kurt


Sounds good kurt. Are you signed up for a line time?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*pics of Foxpro Archery*

Here is some pics of the club. You can see more at www.foxproarchery.com


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Does anyone know if ASA would be interested in having an indoor ASA qualifier 3D shoot or an indoor state championship shoot in PA in 2010. Our club is big enough but I don't know if ASA does those kind of shoots.


You could still contact ASA for holding the State tournament this year. The Saltsburg Sportsman held it last year. They are not doing it this year as it was thier 2nd year in a row.

My club(Indiana County Bow and Gun Club) determined it wasn't feasable to hold it based on the turn out last year at Saltsburg, so there currently isn't one scheduled in PA for 2009.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

So whats the biggest competition we have here in PA?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> You could still contact ASA for holding the State tournament this year. The Saltsburg Sportsman held it last year. They are not doing it this year as it was thier 2nd year in a row.
> 
> My club(Indiana County Bow and Gun Club) determined it wasn't feasable to hold it based on the turn out last year at Saltsburg, so there currently isn't one scheduled in PA for 2009.


we would need to get more tagets with the floting 12 rings first. It's something we would be interested in. So we'll see.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> we would need to get more tagets with the floting 12 rings first. It's something we would be interested in. So we'll see.


For the state championships you can use the standard IBO target, that is what Saltsburg did.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hoyt1021 said:


> So whats the biggest competition we have here in PA?



IBO State Championships and World qualifiers


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> So whats the biggest competition we have here in PA?


I would think IBO Stat Championships. Indoor or outdoor. That's the biggest that I know of. I had heard that IBO is taking over the Spotsman Show and making it a National shoot. Don't know how true that is. If that happens that would be the biggest.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> For the state championships you can use the standard IBO target, that is what Saltsburg did.


 I didn't know you could for ASA. that makes it easier.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> I didn't know you could for ASA. that makes it easier.


It falls under what they call Federation rules, which are different from the Pro-Am rules.

The ASA is pretty flexible when it comes to club shoots like the state championships, as they realize that not all clubs can afford to have the normally used McKenzie ASA style targets, they will also allow Rinehart targets to be used as well(at least they did with Saltsburg)


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> It falls under what they call Federation rules, which are different from the Pro-Am rules.
> 
> The ASA is pretty flexible when it comes to club shoots like the state championships, as they realize that not all clubs can afford to have the normally used McKenzie ASA style targets, they will also allow Rinehart targets to be used as well(at least they did with Saltsburg)


 We had bought 20 targets last year at an ASA shoot with all of the 12 rings. The other targets we have are Rinehart IBO 12's. Do you have to be a club member of the ASA?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Electronics Technician? Me too.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Electronics Technician? Me too.



Recently promoted to Microwave Engineer - guess I need to update that


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> Recently promoted to Microwave Engineer - guess I need to update that


cool. I'm in yhe RF amplifier/ satilite com.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> cool. I'm in yhe RF amplifier/ satilite com.


I used to be in communication production now I'm in research


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

R&D sounds fun at times.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*2009 IBO Qualifier*

I would like to take the time and thank everyone that came out to Foxpro for our IBO Qualifier this past weekend. We had a good turn out and I hope everybody had a good time. We had a total cash payout of $1220. Give us about a week and we will have the Results on our website at www.foxproarchery.com, thanks again and I hope to see you all and maybe some more at our IBO Indoor State Championship on March 14th and 15th. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll be down at 2 PM March 15th for the State Championship/Qualifier.

Looking forward to comming down and shooting your facility. Met Todd at the Eastern Sport Show shoot and sounds like you guys put on a great course.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> I'll be down at 2 PM March 15th for the State Championship/Qualifier.
> 
> Looking forward to comming down and shooting your facility. Met Todd at the Eastern Sport Show shoot and sounds like you guys put on a great course.


Yep, got down at 2pm. Thanks Todd. What Todd did you run into Todd Kauffman?


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Yep, got down at 2pm. Thanks Todd. What Todd did you run into Todd Kauffman?


I think that was the one.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Big Jim, this is John from Shenecoy in Huntingdon. Glad to see you are doing well at Foxpro. I have always thought about coming down to see the place, but have not made it yet. Hope to stop by sometime and chat with you awhile, keep up the good work, good luck, talk to you later.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

John49 said:


> Hey Big Jim, this is John from Shenecoy in Huntingdon. Glad to see you are doing well at Foxpro. I have always thought about coming down to see the place, but have not made it yet. Hope to stop by sometime and chat with you awhile, keep up the good work, good luck, talk to you later.


Big John, good to here from ya. That would be awesome if you stopped in. Did you see our website at www.foxproarchery.com I think you'd have fun. Pat wasn't down yet either.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Foxpro Archery IBO qualifier results are in. Click on results at www.foxproarchery.com


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard that we are the largest indoor 3d range on the east coast. Is that true?


----------



## freebird401 (Sep 20, 2005)

i think your place and route 157 are really close in size.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

freebird401 said:


> i think your place and route 157 are really close in size.


Yea, prety close, Denny said Rout 157 is 16,000 square foot. Ours is just over 20,000. His is longer strait away. Ours is wider. Denny has an awesome facility. I shot up there and liked it. I will go back. The Knights run a classy archery range.


----------



## cream2769 (Feb 25, 2009)

Foxpro Archery is one of the best indoor 3D ranges I've seen yet.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*2 man team results*

To see the 2 man team shoot results go to www.foxproarchery.com 
I would like to thank everyone who participated in our team event. Hopefully we'll see you at the Indoor Sate Championship.

Thanks Jim 
Foxpro Archery


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

whitetail101 said:


> It falls under what they call Federation rules, which are different from the Pro-Am rules.
> 
> The ASA is pretty flexible when it comes to club shoots like the state championships, as they realize that not all clubs can afford to have the normally used McKenzie ASA style targets, they will also allow Rinehart targets to be used as well(at least they did with Saltsburg)


Not anymore..that was changed at the Classic last year. Any club now hosting the ASA state championship must have the "official" 20 McKenzie targets, with the official scoring rings........unless there is not 1 single solitary club in the state that owns all 20, then they will make an exception.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bigdogarcher said:


> We had bought 20 targets last year at an ASA shoot with all of the 12 rings. The other targets we have are Rinehart IBO 12's. Do you have to be a club member of the ASA?


Yes, you have to be an ASA club.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Yes, you have to be an ASA club.


Thanks for the info.


----------

